# Sick of depending on others



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Just frustrated with barely getting by.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow, sounds like you're having a really rough time. It's good that you are express these things... that's a start. I don't know you, I don't know what to say to you except keep reaching out, express your frustration, sadness, anger and despair, allot more good will come that way rather than keeping it to yourself. 
Jeff

EDIT:
I don't want to sound flippant but also reach out and share the good things too, that things that fill you with wonder, the thing that make you laugh and the things you are grateful for...


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

*Sick*

I try to think about what makes me happy but I'm just not likein life anymore. seems that every decision I make is wrong. I'm sick of being disappointed and of disappointing every one I ever cared about.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Hamish,

I agree w Fesso 100%. It sounds like you are really frustrated, and it must be so difficult to feel like you are trying your hardest and everything goes south. You have a right to be upset. The cool thing is, this is the forum you chose to voice your pissed offed ness.

So yell, scream, say everything you need to. We can all offer you support.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hamish said:


> I try to think about what makes me happy but I'm just not likein life anymore. seems that every decision I make is wrong. I'm sick of being disappointed and of disappointing every one I ever cared about.


I once felt the same way as you after disappointment after disappointment; I'm sure we've all felt this way at times and been through our share or hard times/ups and downs but you have to find something that brings out the happiness for you, even if it's small. The power of positive thinking is something far more powerful than many of us can understand but as cheesy as it sounds if you see it, believe it, and believe in yourself ANYTHING is possible.

Keep your head up man.

P.S. - I learnt a long time ago to never rely on anyone except yourself, the best way to get something done is doing it yourself.

Kirk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*head up*

hey man ,I totally agree with Toronto plant man don't depend on others to do this and that , they set u up for failure when they don't show or don't do what is expected , take care of number one first .
keep your head up man ....things will get better just seems like it is taking forever.....
cheers


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I really want to thank you guys, when i look back now on how i felt then, it was total despair, even when things started turning around i felt like a very broken man, i wept over the people i lost. The disappointment that i was. 

I just read that first post again and i was a broken person, i did end up getting help from an old friend but as it turned out they had there own motives which was terrible. I guess i got a lot stronger over time.

My life now isn,t perfect but i,m happily retired, i met a terrific lady and she loves this hobby as well, listen if you guys are still here and active, thanks for your encouragement, i found it hard to believe that any one would care enough to speak out and you did, you made a difference, 

Thanks again Jim


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Please close this thread, thanks


----------

